# Partitionen "misaligned" Was bedeutet das?

## Erdie

Ich bekommen die Meldung meine Partitionen wären "misaligned" Ich habe die Platte so formatiert wie immer (mit cfdisk) und weil ich nicht wußte, wie ich das wegkriegen kann und keine Auffälligkeiten festgestellt habe, habe ich das System trotzdem installiert.

1. Was heißt das?

2. Muß ich mir Sorgen machen?

3. Falls 2 stimmt, wie bekomme ich das weg? (auf bereits installiertem System)

hdparm zeigt 87 MB/s auf dem Notebook an, was ja an sich  ok ist. Deshalb habe ich es zunächst ignoriert. War das ein Fehler?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## manuels

Poste mal 

```
fdisk -l /dev/sd???
```

Ich glaube, dass sich die Partitionen überschneiden (bin mir nicht sicher)

Wäre das so, wäre es auf jeden Fall gar nicht gut (deine Daten wären in Gefahr)

----------

## spirou

Soweit ich weiß, kein Grund zur Sorge, es bedeutet nur, daß die Partitionen nicht an geraden Sektoren beginnen/enden. Das kann u.U. ein bißchen performance kosten, aber ich glaube, das ist graue Theorie.

Man möge mich berichtigen, falls ich da falsch liege.

----------

## Erdie

fdisk -l:

```

Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xc53fc53f

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1              63       64259       32098+  83  Linux

Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.

/dev/sda2           64260     4064444     2000092+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

Partition 2 does not start on physical sector boundary.

/dev/sda3         4064445   625142447   310539001+  83  Linux

Partition 3 does not start on physical sector boundary.

```

Was der Satz Partition x does not start .." wohl sagen will?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Quote:*   

> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes 

 

Der Satz sagt es. Du hast 4K Sektoren auf der Platte, und du musst sie so partitionieren, dass die Partitionen genau auf so einem 4K Sektor beginnen und nicht mitten drin, sonst geht die Performance dramatisch in den Keller. Will da jetzt nicht weiter drauf eingehen, gibt es tausende Artikel im Netz und auch hier im Forum drüber.

fdisk, parted oder gparted machen das in aktuellen Versionen automatisch, sie setzen Partitionen automatisch auf eine ganze Megabyte Grenze.

Ich würde dir systemrescuecd empfehlen, startet vom USB-Stick, ist ein xfce drauf und gparted, damit kannst du dir dann deine Partitionen hinbiegen. Ist dann etwas Datenschieberei, aber sonst wird das nichts. hdparm hat nur deshalb brauchbare Werte geliefert, weil da nicht einzelne Sektoren gelesen wurden sondern größere Blöcke. Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann tritt das Problem in erster Linie beim Schreiben auf.

----------

## Erdie

Dann muß das irgendwie mit der Platte zusammenhängen. Normalerweise lasse ich die 1 Partition mit dem ersten Sektor beginnen  und gebe die Größe an. Die nächste dann auf dem ersten freien Sektor usw. Bisher gab es da nie Probleme. Schon ein Sch**, dann werde ich wohl ein Backup machen und mit so einem Rettungssystem versuchen, das zu reparieren.

Geht das auch mit Parted Magic?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Geht auch, muss aber eine aktuelle sein. Ältere Versionen haben dieses Feature nicht. Backup musst du nicht machen, solange alles gut geht... Also, Daten bleiben erhalten.

Aber da bei so etwas immer etwas schief gehen kann, sollte man schon ein Backup machen.

----------

## musv

Ich bring mal etwas Dunkel rein - ohne Garantie auf 100% Korrektheit. 

Ältere Platten hatten 512 Byte-Sektoren (Zylinder). Die wurden durch das Dateisystem meist zu 4kb - oder größeren logischen Sektoren zusammengefasst. Konnte man einstellen beim Anlegen des Dateisystems. Bedeutet normalerweise: Will man z.B. eine 12 Byte große Datei schreiben, belegt die auf der Platte trotzdem 4 kb. 

Bei den neueren Platten (SSD und bei größeren neuen Platten, z.B. 2 TB) wird auch physisch mit 4kb großen Sektoren gearbeitet. Aus Kompatibilitätsgründen emulieren die Platten aber noch den alten Modus. Gerade Legacy-Betriebssysteme (WinXP) konnten (können?) mit 4k-Sektoren nicht wirklich umgehen. 

Die Aufgabe des Partitionsprogramms ist es jetzt, einen Partitionsanfang genau auf die Adresse zu legen, bei der ein 4k-Sektor beginnt und für die Partitionsgröße ein Vielfaches von 8 (Sektoranzahl) zu verwenden. Bei "misaligned" Partitionen ist das nicht der Fall. Ein 4k-Block einer Partition verteilt sich somit immer versetzt auf 2 physische 4k-Blöcke der Festplatte. Die Nachteile liegen auf der Hand. Das Lesen und Schreiben eines logischen Blockes verlangt dann von der Platte immer das Lesen/Schreiben von 2 physischen Blöcken. Die Folgen davon sind eine schlechtere Performance und bei SSD-Platten ein schnellerer Verschleiß.

cfdisk kann 4k-Sektoren noch nicht, fdisk und parted können damit umgehen. Bei fdisk kann man über den Parameter -u als Einheit Zylinder (alt) oder Sektoren auswählen. Sectors wurde irgendwann mal vor ein paar Monaten/Jahren zur Defaulteinheit ernannt. Bei parted gibt's das Kommando align-check, mit dem man testen kann, ob eine Partition 4k-Sektor-tauglich angelegt wurde.

----------

## Erdie

Das hört sich logisch an. Für mich ist vor allem wichtig, ob ich  das ohne großen Aufwand reparieren kann  :Wink: 

----------

## bell

Daten sichern (sicherheitshalber), Gparted-LiveCD einwerfen und gerade biegen.

----------

## musv

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Das hört sich logisch an. Für mich ist vor allem wichtig, ob ich  das ohne großen Aufwand reparieren kann 

 

Naja, theoretisch müsstest du halt sämtliche Daten auf der Platte um x Byte verschieben. Ob das on the fly geht, weiß ich nicht. Ich würde die ganzen Daten auf 'ne externe Platte sichern, die Notebookplatte neu partitionieren, Dateisytem anlegen und die Daten zurückspielen. Wird das Einfachste sein.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Das hört sich logisch an. Für mich ist vor allem wichtig, ob ich  das ohne großen Aufwand reparieren kann  
> 
> Naja, theoretisch müsstest du halt sämtliche Daten auf der Platte um x Byte verschieben. Ob das on the fly geht, weiß ich nicht. Ich würde die ganzen Daten auf 'ne externe Platte sichern, die Notebookplatte neu partitionieren, Dateisytem anlegen und die Daten zurückspielen. Wird das Einfachste sein.

 

Das macht Gparted schon ganz alleine. Aber Backup sollte man trotzdem machen.

----------

## Erdie

Das ISO habe ich mir schon gezogen. Leider war gestern zuwenig Zeit. Ich werde Euch von meinem Erfolg/Mißerfolg  berichten.

Eine Frage wäre das noch:

Die /boot Partition sollte ja hinsichtlich Performance keine Rolle spielen. Ich habe deshalb gedacht, /dev/sda2 etwas zu verkleinern (swap) und dann sda2 und sda3 entsprechend zu verschieben. Wenn dann sda1 noch misaligned ist, sollte ja nicht weiter stören, weil da nur  der  Kernel und grub liegt. Auf die Weise ist sichergestellt, dass das System weiterhin bootet und ich kann  mir das  chroot und grub install sparen. Ist da richtig?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Klaus Meier

An sich schon, aber ich würde es alles hinbiegen, dann hast Ruhe. Einmal grub-install aufrufen dauert nicht lange, das Verschieben liegt im Stundenbereich. Bin mir jetzt auch nicht sicher, dass du grub-install danach aufrufen musst.

----------

## Erdie

Läuft gerade ..

noch 01:41 remaining   :Wink: 

Ich habe erstmal /boot ausgelassen und teste dann ob es noch geht. Ich bin mir sicher, dass nach einer Verschiebung von /boot der Rechner nicht mehr startet. Wenn es dann geht kann ich hinterher boot noch verschieben.

Ich habe das so gemacht, dass ich die Partitionen jeweils um 1 MiB verkleinert habe, und zwar vor Beginn. Bei der Verschiebung sorgt GPartet dann automatisch dafür, dass der erste Sektor der Partition durch 8 teilbar ist. Das ist laut http://www.supportnet.de/faqsthread/2372248 Vorraussetzung für ein korrektes Alignment. 

Mal schauen, was passiert. Bitte Daumen drücken   :Embarassed: 

-Erdie

EDIT: 01:17 remaining

EDIT: 01:00 remaining   :Surprised: 

Uff, jetzt sinds mit einem Mal 04:54 .. Spannung steigt  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Update:

Aktion beendet. Rechner läuft noch. Allerdings sind seltsame Dinge passiert. Der xfce Windowmanager funtioniert nicht  mehr richtig und der Mauscursor ist  unsichtbar etc.

Erst dachte ich: "Welch eine Grütze ..." und habe das Ganze untersucht. Letztendlich scheint wieder alles zu funktioneren nachdem ich das User Homeverzeichnis neu angelegt habe. Also irgendwas mit Zugriffsrechten. Drauf gekommen bin ich weil die Shutdown und  Reboot Buttons mit einem  Mal fehlten.

Aber ich habe trotzdem  das Bedürfnis der Ursache auf  den Grund zu gehen. Das gibt  einem ein besseres Gefühl zu wissen, dass keine Folgeprobleme mehr auftauchen können. Heute abend wird das alte /home/user Verz analysiert.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

